# ?371.848 Raised Duk & Tesco



## HOBIE (Dec 7, 2013)

From a weekend in oct 2013.  Well done ALL who took part & those who DONATED !


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2013)

That's terrific Hobie, and well done to YOU for going above and beyond to play your part


----------



## Cleo (Dec 7, 2013)

Well done Hobie !
What an amazing achievement ! X


----------

